# The Top 20 Liberal Pick-up Lines



## Randy (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm all for poking a little fun at myself, so what the heck?



> 20) Your Birkenstocks must stink, cause you've been nature-hiking through my mind all day. -- JCred
> 
> 19) You had me at "Mao." -- ResistTyranny
> 
> ...



The Top 20 Liberal Pick-Up Lines | Right Wing News


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 21, 2011)

#4 had me loling hard.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of Christian pick-up lines:

1. "i just don't feel called to celibacy."

2. "i would go through more than Job for you"

3. "you are perfect, except with all the sin."

4. "at points in my life i have been referred to as Samson"

5. "i'm not like those other Christ Church guys."

6. "hey... i would work 7 years for your sister, but i would work 7 more years for you."

7. "can I buy you a non-alcoholic beverage?"

8. "I'm one of the fortunate ones... Greek and Hebrew come pretty easily to me."

9. ''you put the 'cute' back in persecution...''

10. "so, my parents are home, you wanna come over?"

11. "lets say, hypothetically, you were married. I would send your husband to the front line against the Amorites"

12. "i have familiarized myself with all 5 love languages, in fact, i invented 4 of them."

13. "i will never give you reason to hammer a tent peg through my skull."

14. "if you were a leper, i would still hold your hand.. even if it wasn't attached."

15. "I would bring your father twelve-hundred Philistine foreskins for just one date with you."


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2011)

Excellent ones Randy, DDt, not so much.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Excellent ones Randy, DDt, not so much.



Fail is my middle name!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2011)

Number 1 is the best.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 21, 2011)

I approve of #18's Manoliberalism. BROTHERS (AND SISTERS 'CUS MANOWAR IS TOTALLY NOT GAY, NOT IN A HOMOPHOBIC WAY BUT I'M SURE THEY LOVE THE VAG, BUT ANYWAY) EVERYWHEE~RE.


----------



## groph (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll take a crack at some feminist pickup lines

- "You look EXACTLY like Valerie Solanas!" (SCUM Manifesto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

- "I'd tell you about how much I love to cook, but that would just be to imply that I believe that women's lives revolve around housework and other forms of unpaid labor that is largely devalued in society"

- "Let's go back to a quiet coffee shop where we can discuss the terms of our non-gender specific, non-oppressive relationship"

- "My last name would look AWESOME hyphenated with yours"

- "Hello. Sorry."

- "See how I didn't open that door for you?"

- "I'm not a look-ist, but your erotic capital is astounding!"

- "Sorry to reinforce the heterosexual hegemony, but can I have your phone number?"

- "Doggy style is so oppressive, I prefer the woman to use a strap-on"

- "I consider my sexuality to be more of a John Stoltenberg" (John Stoltenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) tl;dr he's a gay guy who Andrea Dworkin (a radical feminist) had a "relationship" with

- "I'd love to finish the night off with a reading of the Vagina Monologues"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 24, 2011)

> 4) I saw you across the room, and thought, "I'd like to have him help me get my first abortion." -- ResistTyranny



brilliant, simply brilliant!


----------



## avenger (Jan 24, 2011)

groph said:


> - "My last name would look AWESOME hyphenated with yours"


 
I seriously  at that one.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 24, 2011)

This shit is pure gold. Keep it coming.


----------



## Double A (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread makes me feel like this.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 24, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Excellent ones Randy, DDt, not so much.



I thought they were funny. 

wait, I'm a Christian...


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread makes me feel like making out during Schindler's List.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2011)

BTW, somebody get into the TV section and make a Seinfeld thread already.


----------

